# Any suggestions coding Debridements



## HCCCoder (Sep 29, 2008)

*Coding Debridements*

 Hi, can anyone help me to code "Debridement of Callus" and "Debridement of lesion"?
Is it 11055 (paring and cutting of benign hyperkeratotic lesion, eg. corn or callus; single lesion) or 11040-11044 (Debridement; skin...)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Lilit


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

personally, I've never heard of debridement of callus....just, "paring" of a callus ... definitely two different things - paring and debridement - what's the note say exactly?

thanks!


----------



## HCCCoder (Sep 29, 2008)

dmaec said:


> personally, I've never heard of debridement of callus....just, "paring" of a callus ... definitely two different things - paring and debridement - what's the note say exactly?
> 
> thanks!



Donna, 
Nice to "hear" from you!!
I know, that's why I am confused.
Documentation states "Debridement of callus". I think, I am going to code 11055, would you?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

based on that description - I'd talk to the provider and ask "what exactly do you mean by this".....   I wouldn't know what to code without clarification on it.


----------



## HCCCoder (Sep 29, 2008)

dmaec said:


> based on that description - I'd talk to the provider and ask "what exactly do you mean by this".....   I wouldn't know what to code without clarification on it.



OK, thanks very much.


----------

